# Experience with this cage



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

http://www.petco.com/product/2855/Super-Pet-Deluxe-Multi-Floor-Ferret-Home-with-Stand.aspx

A friend said that they "Love, love, love!" it.  The ratties would sure have alot of room, thats for sure. I'd probably cover the levels with fabric.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i've heard that it's a great cage, but persistent chewers may chew the plastic floors anywhere they can reach it (and you'd be surprised where they can reach...).


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

The bar spaceing is a bit large, something to watch out for in small females ^_~


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

I figured putting fabric on the shelves might turn off any chewers.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Honestly My boys chew a bit on the shelves but they have yet to destroy anything and my girls LOVE it they don't chew anything but the bars and their chew toys


----------



## d00mg1rl (Jun 27, 2007)

I wouldn't mind having a cage like that


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

http://www.petco.com/product/15487/Super-Pet-Multi-Floor-Ferret-Home.aspx

I was thinking about getting this smaller version.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

MopyDream44 said:


> http://www.petco.com/product/15487/Super-Pet-Multi-Floor-Ferret-Home.aspx
> 
> I was thinking about getting this smaller version.


I had that cage for my girls. They chewed all the plastic(but not to the point of breaking out) and chewed the bars and made the bars rust in that area (they only had the cage for 9 months.) The shelves also collected urine and made awful white mucky stains. The cage is hard to clean being that you have to lift the cage off the base and its hard to reach the back (even tho the doors are big.) 
I wish I never would have wasted money on a pita cage! But now we have a ferretnation and now, all is right in the world  !


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

I have this cage right now and I like it. IT is not too difficult to clean. I like that I can rearrange it as much as I want so they don't get bored. It has plenty of space but my girls were able to slip right through the bars. They are about 4 months right now. MY 4 1/2 month old boy can't escape and really likes it. I can put a bunch of toys in it and hammocks and HIdeouts. As of now I would recommend it. You will have to clean a lot if your rats aren't litter box trained. My boy wasn't but now he is and it helps with cleaning SO much!

Hope this helps


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

Welp i'm pretty sure i'm sold on a Ferret Nation cage! Maybe you should consider buying one as well!


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

I can't fit a ferret nation in the apartment and I don't really care for them anyway.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

I woukd love to get a ferret nation but don't have the $


----------

